# Where to get stackmat timer?



## razorjumper (Sep 11, 2008)

As title states. Btw i live in singapore. the price oso?


----------



## Simboubou (Sep 11, 2008)

I had mine on Kidology.org


----------



## Athefre (Sep 11, 2008)

Someone suggested this in another topic:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2523123

I don't know if they ship worldwide.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 11, 2008)

This could be best:

http://www.speedstacks.com/content/?p=15


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 12, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> This could be best:
> 
> http://www.speedstacks.com/content/?p=15



i agree it has dataport too


----------



## Winston (Sep 12, 2008)

razorjumper said:


> As title states. Btw i live in singapore. the price oso?


You can get the stackmat timer in Singapore without having to order from overseas, at Mega Media Pte Ltd, which is located near Redhill MRT station. The price for the timer alone costs around SGD$30, and timer + mat should be around $40. Visit the new SGCubers forum @ rubiks.com.sg/forum, for further enquiries regarding the stackmat timer


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 12, 2008)

come on, sgcubers is down


----------



## Winston (Sep 12, 2008)

I mentioned the NEW SGCubers forum


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 12, 2008)

yes! Sorry i didnt read the post properly..


----------



## razorjumper (Sep 12, 2008)

Winston said:


> razorjumper said:
> 
> 
> > As title states. Btw i live in singapore. the price oso?
> ...



i dun c any thread concerning about this issue...


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 12, 2008)

razorjumper said:


> Winston said:
> 
> 
> > razorjumper said:
> ...



Please... its a new forum... can't you just look under every topic?
http://z10.invisionfree.com/Rubiks_Cube_SG/index.php?showtopic=21


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 19, 2008)

I know this topic is somewhat old, but is it possible to buy the StackMat Timer in stores in the USA? Or is it only possible to buy it online?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Oct 19, 2008)

Uh.. I think some toystores sell stackmats, together with the cups and mat.
Though, the stackmats dont have a connection port to connect to a competition display..


----------



## ferpsg (Jul 10, 2009)

You can get them at cube4you.com


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 22, 2009)

buy it from ebay. i got mine for 8.99 + 11.99 shipping


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Doh note the date of the thread.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 11, 2009)

what about Malaysia? does anyone know where to get a stackmat timer in Malaysia
? and how much does it costs?


----------

